# Gas 5.9L Towing Capacity and Fuel Mileage?



## DeereFarmer

I'm possibly looking for a second truck. I love the look of the 2000ish Dodge Ram 2500 single cab longbeds. I've been looking for a diesel but they are hard to find! How is the 5.9L gas engine? What is the fuel mileage and towing capacity? Thanks guys!wesport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

ummmm it does decient, depends on the rear end gears, if you get one with the 3:55's it will do decient, if you find one with 4:10's its much better, i searched for a while to find mine, i wanted a 5-speed and tok me a while to find one.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Regular cab 4+4 long box towing capacity,
2500, gvwr8800, 5.9, Auto, Axel Ratio (all), gcwr 14,000, max trailer Wt. 8,400

millage 12 to 15 mpg with both of my trucks5.9 Aoto's, 4+4 long box & a short box,Quad cab, both have 4:10 rear ends


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dont expect to be towing that 8,400 pounds with ease tho, lol maybe if you live in an area with no hills what so ever. esp if your truck has the 3:55 gears.truck just doesnt have the power.


----------



## jce4isu

its bit of a drive but hell of a deal

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/car/395796413.html


----------



## NoFearDeere

With my old 2001 Ram 1500 Quad Cab 5.9L I got 6-10mpg plowing. Usually on the lower end of that spectrum too.... Plenty of power though!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

jce4isu;397426 said:


> its bit of a drive but hell of a deal
> 
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/car/395796413.html


except for the fact it has 200k on it, lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

The mileage doesn't really concern me, I'm looking at a truck, so I know what I'm in for. The 8400 lbs. won't work. I need something a bit heftier than than. Oh well, I guess I'm going to have to hold out for a diesel!


----------



## jce4isu

THEGOLDPRO;397513 said:


> except for the fact it has 200k on it, lol


go find one that nice 4 the money


----------



## ABES

first time out, is your ford having problems towing that much weight or what???


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

if your looking for something more powerful then your v10 ford your looking in the wrong place with the dodge gasser, lol unless you find a 2500 with the v-10 makes like 400 somethig tq


----------



## Stik208

97dodge3500 is selling a 97 3500 reg cab dually cummins with a V and spreader for $10.8 obo in the for sale section. You said mileage doesnt concern you so I didnt go crazy in reading it but you may want to take a look at it.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I know I put that 5.9L 360 to the test a few times and it never had problems. Sucks fuel but plenty of power!


----------



## mopar250

Not sure if you're still looking but I am selling my 2000 2500 4x4 with a 360. Around town it gets about 12, highway it gets about 14. It has power everything and 285 tires on it. It's got 137K on it but runs and drives like a champ. I'm in IL though and I noticed its a bit of a drive. I have an 8 ft hiniker for it also. I'm asking 7 for the truck, but I'm flexible.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## DeereFarmer

ABES;397564 said:


> first time out, is your ford having problems towing that much weight or what???


No, my Ford tows it like a dream. I love this truck. I'm either looking to sell this truck and buy something else or buy a second truck. I drive about 60 miles a day, so a diesel would help with the gas prices slightly. I'm basically just looking for something a little smaller (regular cab long bed). My truck is just too long lol. I don't know, just might be looking for seomthing different. Maybe a cheaper truck and a nice communter car.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Now what about the Hemi? Would that do any better than the 5.9 as far as towing capacity?


----------

